# First Baptist Angleton



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

If we have any 2coolers that attend, You'll get to see ol' Hook 'Em and my other half stand up and reannounce our love for each other. We were 2 days away from the big D and decided to act like grownups and resolve our issues instead of create new ones. If ya' attend I'd be glad to shake your hand. Godspeed DRK


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Fantastic! Good for you both! That is so awesome. May God bless you and multiply your efforts and infect both of you with joy in taking the high (and sometimes bumpy) road.

Tomorrow afternoon we'll witness some friends renew their wedding vows at their church.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Hookem' There's a future there. We married in 77, seperated for a year in 86, got it back together and that was 20 years ago. Nov. we celebrated 28 years. We are now joined at the soul., Again, congrats.

'


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

When I first read this, it looked like renounce and I couldn't figure out why you were inviting folks to attend!!! lol.

That's a neat thing to do. Congrats to you both.



Hook 'Em said:


> If we have any 2coolers that attend, You'll get to see ol' Hook 'Em and my other half stand up and reannounce our love for each other. We were 2 days away from the big D and decided to act like grownups and resolve our issues instead of create new ones. If ya' attend I'd be glad to shake your hand. Godspeed DRK


----------

